# Entertainer  or Cook poll questions



## alblancher (Jan 11, 2012)

Just curious?


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 11, 2012)

Well this is a nice poll Al. I like it but Myron Mixon is just an arrogant fool who can cook and will tell you all about it. He's quite the Azz that is more interested in the fact that he cooked for you so you better like it or you don't know what your talking about. Guy Fiere is a quirky fellow that makes folks laugh at his stupidity. Then you have Rachael which will tell you all she does is heat stuff up. Your simple house wife trying to make a decent dinner.  Now I do watch the triple D show for the places that guy goes to. Now I have gotten a couple of good recipes from the show and have maybe a dozen or so on the TEVO for later watching or to re-watch for a recipe. You have Giada next who is very cute and has the breast that could have you watching her show for years. She can cook and some of her recipes are good I guess but I have never tried one of them yet. Now for Bobby Flay I liked him in the beginning and still watch from time to time but he has lost his flare after I spent 125.00 at one of his restuarant in New York and was really NOT impressed at all. I do like his roof top patio in Brooklyn and hes has quite the set-up up there but we all here can grill as good as he can. So good poll and I'll have to check back in to see how other folks react to it.


----------



## miamirick (Jan 11, 2012)

I agree with mark Giada is the most fun to watch of your choices   but you left off the best show   *BBQ U with Steven Raichlen   That guy has the right set up!*


----------



## alelover (Jan 11, 2012)

I watched Steve Raichlen just the other day. He's on PBS here. I like him. He's seems to be more about food than flash.


----------



## jrod62 (Jan 11, 2012)

miamirick said:


> I agree with mark Giada is the most fun to watch of your choices   but you left off the best show   *BBQ U with Steven Raichlen   That guy has the right set up!*



X2!


----------



## alblancher (Jan 11, 2012)

We will run another poll with other options once this one plays out.

The big question for me is Sandra Lee   definitely a three option question, especially during costume time!


----------



## miamirick (Jan 11, 2012)

I agree sandra is a sweetheart    plus she is a multimillionare which sure doesnt hurt!
 


alblancher said:


> We will run another poll with other options once this one plays out.
> 
> The big question for me is Sandra Lee   definitely a three option question, especially during costume time!


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 11, 2012)

miamirick said:


> I agree sandra is a sweetheart    plus she is a multimillionare which sure doesnt hurt!


She is also living with Andrew Cuomo - made her $$ on QVC  with some drapery thing she invented


----------



## solaryellow (Jan 11, 2012)

Invalid poll. No Gag Rachael Ray option.


----------



## venture (Jan 11, 2012)

With Rachael, I can neither watch nor listen.

With Giada? Does she cook? I never got my eyes that far off her?  I like to watch her show with the sound turned off.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## sqwib (Jan 11, 2012)

Dam I miss Julia Child, she was my favorite







and Justin Wilson


----------



## alblancher (Jan 11, 2012)

Two more names for the next poll

I can still catch Justin Saturdays on the local channels

When I do the next pole should I include the  "I watch because she's hot option" for Julia?


----------



## alblancher (Jan 13, 2012)

Just wanted to post the current results

Guy  

Entertainer     22

Cook                3

Bobby

Entertainer     3

Cook             20

Myron

Entertainer     3

Cook             15

Rachael

Entertainer     11

Cook                8

Giada         

Entertainer      2

Cook               7

Darn good looken!    18

Thanks for participating   your information will lead to better programming !


----------



## alelover (Jan 13, 2012)

And Bobby Flay is married to Stephanie March. Alex Cabot from Law and Order:SVU.


----------



## alelover (Jan 13, 2012)

I used to watch Justin all the time. Loved him. "I garonetee a pinch of cayenne pepper makes everything better".


----------



## venture (Jan 13, 2012)

Scott, I miss Justin!

I have at least one of his books and a few episodes of his on VCR.  They look old and hokey now, but that was always part of the appeal, wasn't it?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## sprky (Jan 13, 2012)

I couldn't vote for Myron Mixon  there wasn't a fitting category. 

Around my house his name is not Myron but close, only 1 letter different the Y is O


mballi3011 said:


> Well this is a nice poll Al. I like it but Myron Mixon is just an arrogant fool who can cook and will tell you all about it. He's quite the Azz that is more interested in the fact that he cooked for you so you better like it or you don't know what your talking about.


I couldn't have put it better my self


----------



## miamirick (Jan 13, 2012)

hey what about this guy

anyone remember him?


----------



## daveomak (Jan 13, 2012)

Yeah, and his wife Trina would get so PO'd at him gettin' drunk during the show....  Made good food as I remember...
 


miamirick said:


> hey what about this guy
> 
> anyone remember him?


----------



## alblancher (Jan 13, 2012)

OH Yea   How about my favorite!


----------



## ronrude (Jan 13, 2012)

Graham Kerr (spelling?)  The Galloping Gourmet.  I used to love him when I was little.


----------



## miamirick (Jan 13, 2012)

i remember him and Julia Chiles main lesson it's OK to drink while you cook!


----------



## venture (Jan 13, 2012)

I doubt that Julia was the first to say it, but it is often attributed to her, and I agree?

"I love to cook with wine, and sometimes I put it in the food".  Or some such statement.

Who could argue with that?

I liked the shows she did with Jacques Pepin!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## miamirick (Jan 13, 2012)

you mean chef pepin?  or jose hernandez  he was very big down here on univision  the spanish station   that guy was always hopped up on  the cuban coffee!


----------



## alelover (Jan 14, 2012)

I used to like the Frugal Gourmet until he became a pedophile.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 14, 2012)

Justin Wilson was a Fav, I just wonder why they don't run his shows up North, Y'all Louisiana guy's already know how to make that stuff!!!..I agree Giada is a Beautiful woman and some of her recipe are interesting. I crack up at the female perspective of my Cheffie Daughter's," she has too many Teeth ", and they frequently comment, " Just because you take a Recipe and put Tomato Sauce on it don't make it Italian! "...How about the Black Hat Chef? I forget his name. And in the late 80's in NY/NJ there was an Italian Chef that sang Opera as he cooked and would say, " when and Italian girl can flip a Frittata...It's time for her to Marry! ". Some of the best techniques I learned as a kid was watching Great Chef's of the East, West, South and World...REAL COOKING not just BS, " Housewife on a Budget/Get it done Quick and Easy " Recipes...JJ


----------



## bakerboy7 (Jan 14, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> ...And in the late 80's in NY/NJ there was an Italian Chef that sang Opera as he cooked and would say, " when and Italian girl can flip a Frittata...It's time for her to Marry! ".




Chef Pasquale Carpino.  Very Entertaining.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 14, 2012)

Now I really liked Justin and did learn alot from him. This Steve Riechian has a good set-up alot of grills all in a pretty circle but has the guy ever cooked anything thou. I mean he throws alittle flip itty flop on this grill and comes back an flop on that grill and your don't and don't forget to wipe your grill down with a towel and vegetable oil either. I think that he is a joke and I would feel like that guy on clockwork orange (where they pinned his eyes open) watching him grill anything. Now I did also like the Galloping Gourmet many mnay years ago he was funny and enteraining to. I think alot of folks liked Julia childs for her accent and she did make real food to if you like that french poop. After all do you really like french food????????


----------



## venture (Jan 14, 2012)

OMG JJ.  I was just thinking back about that Black Hat Chef guy the other day.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 14, 2012)

solaryellow said:


> Invalid poll. No Gag Rachael Ray option.




AMEN!


----------



## mikelikessmoke (Jan 14, 2012)

Guy is a hoot to watch.

Bobby Flay used to be SLIGHTLY entertaining.

I watched a BBQ show once with Myron..... I take that back. I watched about 15 minutes of a show then changed channels.

I wish I could get that 15 minutes back!

I like watching Rachel and have tried several recipes. They ended up as good as they looked on TV.

Giada........ Nice presentation. Need I say more?   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





How about a fight to the death option in the next poll?

I would watch a fight to the death between Myron and Bobby Flay.... IF..... and only IF the winner is immediately killed!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 15, 2012)

sprky said:


> I couldn't vote for Myron Mixon  there wasn't a fitting category.
> 
> Around my house his name is not Myron but close, only 1 letter different the Y is O
> 
> I couldn't have put it better my self


I can't speak for the man's inteligence...BUT...I have never seen a more Arrogant, Cocky Man in my life!...And his attitude if he doesn't get a walk, " Oh the Judges here don't know S#!T from Shinola! "...What a Cry Baby!...He may be the Biggest Dollar winner in the big shows, but what's up with that attitude?...I don't compete so I can only go by what I have seen on TV...JJ


----------



## moikel (Jan 15, 2012)

Interesting from down here
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.Rachel Ray on cable puts me to sleep, Bobby Flay only saw him & that Battali guy on Iron Chef.Giada has her followers but they are all  food network only.  Regular  TV here has our homegrown chefs who apart from Curtis Stone wouldnt be on your radar,but we do get some great TV made by our ethnic TV  station that involves families in their own kitchens+ chefs + providores giving a quick overview of the cooking of a particular country.Called Food Safari. Rick Stein is a personal favourite who divides his time between here & UK.Great travel & food at once.He has done France, the Mediteranean,Asia, & just completed Spain. Before that 4 series on seafood. He got his TV start from the great Raymond Floyd who drank whatever the local booze was wherever he was filming & lots of it.Hugh Fearnly Whittingstall great TV,farming ,fishing,cooking all in the one show.Jamie Oliver hugely popular here bit young for me sometimes but its hard not to like him for taking on hard stuff that he doesnt have to do.


----------



## alblancher (Jan 15, 2012)

Good Point Moikel

I prefer to watch the local chefs on the local channels.  We have a lot of local food programs.  Only thing is that I am usually throwing stuff at the TV set when I do.   Ever notice how the experts just do things wrong when they make the dishes you grew up with!   HeHe    

I bet they are constantly trying to be a bit different then the other guy so they make changes in there technique or recipe.  Just wondering?   Maybe it's my 200 plus years of ancestors living down here that were doing it wrong the entire time


----------



## eman (Jan 15, 2012)

My favorite chef is Google.


----------



## venture (Jan 15, 2012)

C'mon JJ?  After all these years?

How many arrogant chefs have you come across?   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I would agree that Mixon has his own particular way of doing it. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 15, 2012)

Venture said:


> C'mon JJ?  After all these years?
> 
> How many arrogant chefs have you come across?
> 
> ...


Geez, you ain't kidding!...An awful lot think they could whoop an Iron Chef Blindfolded...Not me, I'm the most Humble Chef I know just ask me! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...JJ


----------



## moikel (Jan 16, 2012)

The Japanese original Iron Chef was a hoot,I liked the USA version but I  always cheer for the challenger!!

Hugh Fearnly-Whitingstall has a a series called The River Cottage filmed in Dorset in England & at times other parts of Britain. In a NUTSHELL  he goes back to Dorset on the coast to a small acreage & grows,raises everything,pigs,sheep,goats,cattle,veg .He also hunts,fish's ,forages & enlists the help of the locals, a retired butcher(Pops!) ,poultry breeders, local fisherman & gamekeepers so he can make a living. No actors just regular country folk.

He has upgraded to a bigger farm now & runs a cooking school & restaurant.He has taken on a series of bigger issues,sustainable fishing, supermarkets etc.He also does road trips looking at cooking & product in other parts of UK.

I like to see people cooking in their own kitchens naturally. Rustic ,hearty foods not foams & sprinkles pretty garnish's. I cant stand watching people change things for the sake of change. I've seen "chefs" who have crap knife skills, a pretentious ,arrogant approach to viewers & not a lot else.Dont want to watch them,dont want to eat their food.

On a lighter note if Luke Nyguens Vietnam cooking/travel show comes your way its worth a look.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Apr 9, 2012)

miamirick said:


> I agree sandra is a sweetheart.



I think Sandra Lee is a malignant narcissist!!!
She makes my skin crawl !!!

"Now, I want you to do this...."  

I absolutely love Justin Wilson!!!

"I gonna tell ya what I be gonna did!!!" LOL

"Ohneeyohn n' Gahlic!!!"

"I Garohnteee!!!!!"

:biggrin:

~Martin


----------

